# Finally waxed



## SpunkehMunkey (Jun 13, 2013)

Washed car on saturday but then had to go out for a meal, finally got chance to wax it now monday after work. Here are the results! click to enlarge


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks nice..what wax did you use? Could do with polishing the exhausts !!


----------



## SpunkehMunkey (Jun 13, 2013)

I used autoglym (high polish resin i think its called). I also tried to do the exhausts with some autoglym alloy cleaner but it did not work which is a shame as it got rid of every spec of dirt on my alloys


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

i use that one too, super resin polish its called and its fantastic so is ultra deep shine though.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great 8)


----------



## Paulc1990 (Sep 13, 2012)

looks very smart


----------



## RoonDog28 (Feb 27, 2013)

Autoglym Resin Polish followed by Extra Gloss Protection is my routine.... both easy to buff off the car aswell


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

SpunkehMunkey said:


> I used autoglym (high polish resin i think its called). I also tried to do the exhausts with some autoglym alloy cleaner but it did not work which is a shame as it got rid of every spec of dirt on my alloys


Get yourself some Autosol mate. If that doesn't shift it some fine wire wool. Once you've got it clean all it'll need is a wipe over when you wash it next. Well worth it!
Also get some tyre dressing on the tyres to really set it off


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> SpunkehMunkey said:
> 
> 
> > I used autoglym (high polish resin i think its called). I also tried to do the exhausts with some autoglym alloy cleaner but it did not work which is a shame as it got rid of every spec of dirt on my alloys
> ...


+1 on the Autosol great stuff.

Paul


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks ace, but finishing with SRP wont last long as its just a filler polish and will need to be waxed over the top ... a dark DoDo Juice (purple haze or blue velvet) or Collinite 845 or 476s would make it look really slick and wet for a good few weeks at the very least (rather than a few days with SRP alone).

You may want to try using Poorboys Blackhole as well instead of the SRP, its a filler polish the same, but adds more depth and creates less dust when buffing off ... example on black with PB and Collinite 845:


----------

